
iPhone 7 Leaks 'Confirm' Apple Abandoning Headphone Jack - remarkEon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/01/06/iphone-7-loses-headphone-jack/
======
kdamken
The phone is thin enough. No one cares about it being thinner. Don't sacrifice
a vital feature for the sake of that.

I have a bunch of headphones I like, and what's great is they plug into
whatever I want to listen to music on. I'm not buying new headphones just for
my phone. That's stupid. My MacBook doesn't have a lighting port - do I need
to buy an adaptor now to use my headphones?

Give us a longer battery life, an AMOLED display, and better specs.

~~~
kup0
Oh, but you'll be able to buy a $80 dongle so you can use your other
headphones, isn't it swell?!

I say this as an iPhone user who will be extremely disappointed in this
decision :(

------
taylodl
If they could make the iPhone 7 water resistant _AND_ lighter so it's less
likely the screen will crack when the device is dropped - then they might be
onto something. Add in wireless charging so you can charge while you listen to
your iPhone then they may have a winner, or at least a compelling reason for
people to upgrade!

